# When to leave my GSD outside at night?



## Daz20005 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi guys,

I'm from Ireland and I have a 6month old GSD. He's pretty strong for his age and getting bigger by the second 

Recently he's started shedding an awful lot.....I mean really a lot haha!.....was just wondering when is the best time to start leaving him outside at night in his kennel, as he is destroying the house with hairs and it's not really fair on my housemates?


Thanks


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Do you brush him? Most GSD's want to be with their people at night, so don't be surprised if he is noisy with protest when you leave him all alone in the dark night.
I don't think there is a "best time", because I'd rather have my dog next to me while I sleep. An undercoat rake works great to get out the shedding coat.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Dogs shed and you knew that when you got one. You can use an undercoat rake to help with it. It's not very fair to shove your puppy outside at night in a kennel just because of fur.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

The time is never right to put your pup out because it sheds. Dogs shed and owners clean up the hair. It is a fact of life.I've often wished I knew how to spin hair into yarn because with two there certainly is enough hair to make something. If your brush your dog regularly you will find you can maintain the amount of shedded hair a little better but GSD's will shed no matter what. Furminator brushes are very popular in the US.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Furminators will remove too much coat if over used. They will pull out hair that is attached and break guard hair. I'd rather use an undercoat rake followed by a slicker brush. Safer on the coat.


----------



## Daz20005 (Nov 3, 2010)

Oh I know all about shedding....my mother has a corgi, and let's just say you'd be coughing up hair balls....but I actually thought that it is better for a dogs coat to be outside more so than inside? I will definitely do the brushing from now on anyway. Thanks


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> Do you brush him? Most GSD's want to be with their people at night, so don't be surprised if he is noisy with protest when you leave him all alone in the dark night.
> I don't think there is a "best time", because I'd rather have my dog next to me while I sleep. An undercoat rake works great to get out the shedding coat.


I agree, brush him then they'll be no more hair. i would nver dream of leaving mine outside...they're ppl dogs.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think the coat will be healthy inside with fish oil and vitamin E supplements. Cleaner as well!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Daz20005 said:


> Oh I know all about shedding....my mother has a corgi, and let's just say you'd be coughing up hair balls....but I actually thought that it is better for a dogs coat to be outside more so than inside? I will definitely do the brushing from now on anyway. Thanks


Nope. It's healthier and cleaner to be indoors.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i'm not a fan of leaving a dog outside.
how often are you brushing your dog?
i brush my dog with an under coat comb.
after i use the under coat comb i use a pin brush.
when i brush i brush in all directions. i also sweep
and vaccum every other day.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Six months old is but a baby!! I'd die if I had to leave my six month old outside. GSDs are so social and pack driven, leaving them outside, isolated from people is quite emotionally cruel to them. 

What you should do is not think of your puppy as an inconvenience that interferes with your evening TV time (as per previous posts) and calls for a bit more housekeeping, but a blessing in your life, and treasure and value her and make her a priority _over everything else_. When you are sitting down in the evening with your housemates to watch TV, THAT is free time for you to be with your pup - to play with her so that she does not annoy the other pup in the house, to brush her and spend some time cleaning up a bit so the fur is not an inconvenience to others. And I know you said in previous posts that she gets plenty of exercise and attention - but what you think is plenty is not nearly enough for her. She needs more involvement from you. GSDs were bred to be working dogs and to work closely with their owner, they need and crave the interaction, and puppies are babies with lots and lots of energy and need to play.

I'm glad you are asking questions and looking for input, it does tell me that you love your puppy and want to do the right thing by her. When we get a puppy, we have to adjust our whole lifestyle and routine because of the dog's needs. If you weren't prepared to do so when you first got her, then you need to do so now. In the long run it will build your bond and relationship.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Doesn't leaving them outside (if it is cold) make them get MORE coat? More shedding?


----------



## Linzi (Mar 23, 2010)

Do the one kind thing you can do for your pup and find him a home where he is wanted.
All you have done is moan about him in all your post's.Your roomates dog stay's inside,while your's has been pushed further and further away to full time outside.
Please think for a moment about his feeling's,how would you feel if you were him.I dont care if you dont like the truth,but i do care about your poor pup,which is what you should be doing.
Leave him outside at night because of dog hair's in the utility room,what a stupid excuse.
Linzi


----------



## BOHICA Bay (Jan 26, 2011)

May I ask why you chose to get this puppy in the first place? I am not being flip, I am seriously curious as to the thought process that went into bringing yourself into his life. In 16 posts I have yet to see a single positive thing said by you about your dog, your relationship with him, etc -- so that leads me to wonder why you got him. You had to have made a conscious decision to seek out this dog and bring yourself into his life - yet you seem to resent everything about him, and I am at a loss to figure that out.


----------



## BOHICA Bay (Jan 26, 2011)

Hit "post" before I was done thinking -- maybe if you sit and think about the reason(s) you got the dog you might find yourself back in a place where you can embrace him for those reasons and see him as what you were looking for when you decided to get him vs. the inconvenience you seem to view him as now. 
I think there is an unbalance in your relationship with the dog as it is now. It's important to either figure out how to correct that so that you can BOTH have a good, healthy and happy life together or realize that maybe you did make a poor decision and take the action necessary to correct that decision for the benefit of you, and most importantly the dog.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Daz20005 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm from Ireland and I have a 6month old GSD. He's pretty strong for his age and getting bigger by the second
> 
> ...


Hi Daz, I haven't read any of your other posts. I'm trying to base my reply on this specific question. I understand that shedding is an issue that not all people (your roommates) can adjust to. Train him to sleep in one spot in the house to contain the shedding...either a crate if thats your thing or a "bed" area. Mac sleeps with us but his alternative is his own bed next to our bed. We created this environment because we want him near us but it may also help you contain the hair. You can do the same thing in the livingroom when everyone is watching TV. Mac is free to lay wherever he wants but he has a special place on the couch. That special place is where most of the hair is. Get what I'm saying?


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Daz, I try really hard not to give advice or push my opinions on others. But, in this case, I really cannot help myself. I have to add another reply...

Please don't make him sleep outside alone ever. He just wants to be near you and love you.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

I agree with a lot of the posts, why get a dog only to leave it outside? If someone does not like dog hair, they don't have to come over to my house! My dog is my best friend and no matter the circumstance, would never leave him outside alone at night. Just cruel.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

they shed less during the colder months whether
they're inside or outdoors.



cassadee7 said:


> Doesn't leaving them outside (if it is cold) make them get MORE coat? More shedding?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Wash 'em, brush 'em, and get a good vacuum cleaner!

HEY, I bought a Roomba and love it! Not so good on carpeting though.

Amazon.com: roomba - Home, Garden & Pets: Home & Garden

Only $140 US Dollars!









*IROBOT ROOMBA 400 VACUUM CLEANING ROBOT*


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh for goodness sake ! Dogs love it outside. If that is what you want to put in place then do it !! I put Karma out at 4 months old and she has a kennel but sleeps wherever she wants in our compound. Usually its right at the front door on the cool cement. I furminate her every second week and the hair issue is minimal.

I will only let Karma sleep inside on special occasions or inclement weather.

and

How is a dog going to protect your **** if it is cooped up inside ?


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

Because all my valuable **** is inside my house, not outside?

Easiest way to rob a house with outside dogs is to poison the dogs and stroll on in.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

I don't buy into that poisonoia.

Petty thieves do not carry poison around with them. They are opportunistic and look for a quick in-out. That is why a dog is the best alarm. They start barking and it is too much trouble for the douchebag thief so they keep moving.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Wouldn't you think the dog would be more of a hassle for a would be thief if it were in the house instead of barking at the end of a chain in the backyard? 

But either way the main responsibility for making sure my stuff doesn't get stolen is ultimately mine, my primary reason for having my GSDs is for companionship, so personally I don't see much point in making my companions sleep outside. But to each their own. 

They're affectionately called "German shedders" for a very good reason.  Odin will let me take the vacuum attachment to him, which is both amusing and effective. Either way i've accepted the fact that vacuuming every other day is a routine, it's really not that much of a hassle.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Dogs can be outside, many are. German Shepherds are high pack drive animals and really prefer to be with their people. I know of kennel situations where the dogs are outside. There just is not a reasonable way to keep that many in the house.

But, with dogs who are companions the house is a good life. Many ofthe breeders I know like for their dogs to go to a life in the home as they know how the dogs thrive on this. 

The hair can be an issue. Some of my dogs sleep in a crate inside. I keep a shop vac right there and sweep hair up daily.

Proper brushing and grooming can help with the hair. But, I must admit they are German Shedders. Sorry about your mates being " hairied".


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Virginia said:


> Because all my valuable **** is inside my house, not outside?
> 
> Easiest way to rob a house with outside dogs is to poison the dogs and stroll on in.


Me too! All the valuables (and me  ) are kept indoors!

I have many neighbors that leave their dogs outside during the day and they bark at squirrels, and deer and bikes and cats and cars and and and.... so we neighbors entirely ignore the noise.

And if I were a robber/murderer I would LOVE knowing the 'scary GSD' is safely chained/kenneled in the yard so I can run amock in the house! :wild: 

Keeping a door contained outside is the best way to get your house broken into in my area!!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

because the dog is shedding excessively is not a reason in my book to keep them outside..It's called "brush your dog daily, groom your dog, vac the house"


----------



## wimmer105 (Jan 2, 2011)

*outside*

WHAT!!!!! your dog should be fine outside if he cant run off or inside a fence!!! my valuebles are inside but my Sultie lets me and everyone know before they reach the house that he is watching!!!


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm sure it depends on how many dogs, the weather, personal preference, etc., but a 6 month old GS just seems still such a baby to me. 

I'm sure because I live in South Florida and the weather is HOT 360 days a year (we LOVE those 5 cool days, though!), I've actually never known anyone who had their dog outside all the time, yard or not. 

Besides, wanna talk about fur? Have Keeshond as a pet for 12 years - I'm STILL finding bits of fur behind couches, dressers, etc. That stuff travels! 

P.S. We're not discussing my housekeeping skills, m'kay?


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

There are two things that you need when you live with a GSD; a good set of combs and brushes and a good vacuum cleaner. I would never suggest that you keep your GSD out side over night.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

My neighbors have two outside GSDs. They NEVER. SHUT. UP. Constant barking all day and all night. They also dig tunnels under the fence, stick their heads under the fence, and bark and snarl at us while we're trying to enjoy our yard. I hate those dogs.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Emoore said:


> My neighbors have two outside GSDs. They NEVER. SHUT. UP. Constant barking all day and all night. They also dig tunnels under the fence, stick their heads under the fence, and bark and snarl at us while we're trying to enjoy our yard. I hate those dogs.


I have to agree. My two dogs bark when they are outside. They think it's fun. They bark at passing stray cats, stray dogs, strange people on my property. For this reason, when they bark I check on them to see what is going on. If it is something they don't need to be barking at, they come in for awhile. Both are mainly inside dogs but they do go out for breaks and playtime (2 GSD's in small house = big mess when they play inside). Both my dogs sleep inside at night as they are my first line of defense. If a person makes it through my door, they first have to deal with Pyrate who is left loose in the house and then when they trip over him and make noise Raina wakes up and would bark, which would wake me up to first let Raina out of her crate, and then back them both up with my gun. I keep a shot gun under my bed and my handgun very near by so I don't have to worry about them being left outside to warn me earlier. Of course it is hot in Florida most of the time so it would be too hot to leave them outside. They enjoy the air conditioner too much. Hope you can find a happy solution to your hairy problem that makes the pup happy and your mates.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Elaine said:


> Dogs shed and you knew that when you got one. You can use an undercoat rake to help with it. It's not very fair to shove your puppy outside at night in a kennel just because of fur.


I agree. Did the OP think he was getting poodle? You got a GSD and he probably wants to live WITH you rather than in a kennel. If you don't want him because of the fur then find a new home that understands that GSDs SHED !!!


----------



## Daz20005 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hello all!.....thanks for your replies....I think (maybe through my own fault of not explaining myself properly). At the moment my day is made up as follows:

Up out of bed....have to play with the dog straight away.
Breakfast...i get his first before my own (even though all the books say not to haha)
2pmish.....walk and/or beach before or after work (I work different hrs every week)
Evening....Play time with other dogs his size
Night.....Right beside me on the couch/playing with other puppy
Bedtime....Sleeps in utlity.

I see a lot of critics there on the posts about how I haven't a good thing to say about my dog. To be honest, he's the best dog I've ever had, and I wouldn't give him up for the world, he amazes me with how quick he learns things in comparison to other breeds, and I bought him because a friend of mine bought a GSD about 2 yrs ago and I love with the breed ever since. 
So to those of you who commented on my ownership skills, I say to you this; I use this site to ask for help with certain aspects of training my dog and his general well being, and NOT to brag about how great my dog is or how much I love him. I don't really need confirmation of how good or bad of an owner I am to be honest, I don't think this site was set up for that. I simply asked a question and hoped I would get answers relating to that question. (thanks to all who did that) I'm a bit disappointed that people are so quick to judge other people based on a couple of posts. 

My personal feeling is that yes, he is still a small bit young to put outside. However I did NOT mean that he would be put out FULL TIME. As for the hair issue, it really doesn't bother me to hoover up every day, I was only thinking more for my housemates thats all. 

Surely it can't be good to have a dog cooped up in the house all the time? Yes GSD's need company but is a dog kennel not supposed to be used for sleeping in?

Thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Emoore said:


> My neighbors have two outside GSDs. They NEVER. SHUT. UP. Constant barking all day and all night. They also dig tunnels under the fence, stick their heads under the fence, and bark and snarl at us while we're trying to enjoy our yard. I hate those dogs.


Please don't hate the dogs, hate the owners for neglecting them. It isn't their fault they are bored and want their people to share life with. Poor dogs


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

I leave Karma out all night in 3 months she has only just this week barked twice SERIOUSLY at something in the wee hours of the morning however she is on her first ever cycle so I am not sure if that is making her edgy.The events were days apart. I too would hate for her to turn into a "reactive" barker ( if there is such a thing ) with her barking at everything that goes past. We have a very high wall though 
( consequence of living in a third world country ) so she cannot see out. There are gaps in the big steel gates though and plenty of bizarre sounds from the street vendors who use bells and whistles etc and many other yapping dogs. To date she is super calm amidst it all. When the little yap yap dog across the road arcs up on occasion Karma just sits on the stoop calmly listening to it. I made sure when she was a little younger to go and sit with her and pat her etc when I thought it looked like she might react etc etc.....but on the whole she is very calm. Maybe this might change as she hits adolescence and her territorial / protective side kicks in ?? I hope not ......


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Daz20005 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> *I'm from Ireland* and I have a 6month old GSD. He's pretty strong for his age and getting bigger by the second
> 
> ...


off topic, but what part of Ireland are you from? My family immigrated here from County Clare. Welcome to the forums btw. Oh, and don't let the words of a few here put a bad taste in your mouth. For the most part, the people here are good people with a wealth of knowledge. Again, welcome!


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

An Irishman Tim O’Rourke was walking his GSD in the country side. He picked up a stick and threw it, the dog went and retrieved it and brought it back.
Tim then threw it in a different direction and the dog once again went and retrieved it and brought it back. Tim then threw it in another direction and it landed in a small lake. The dog went down to the water’s edge, walked across the water, picked up the stick and brought it back. 
Well, Tim was astounded. He couldn’t believe what he had seen and threw stick in the lake again, and the dog once again walked across the water to bring the stick back. As he went into town, he promised that he would show his dog’s wonderful new trick to the first person he came across. 
Once in town the first person the dog owner came across was the town drunk Declan Dunphy. Tim dragged Declan to the lake to show him what his dog could do. Once again, the dog owner threw the stick into the small lake and the dog went to the water’s edge, walked across the water, picked up the stick and brought it back to it’s owner. 
Once the Irish drunk saw that, he turned to the dog owner and said; “Why that’s great, mister! But when are you going to teach your dog how to swim?


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

Myself and all three of my dogs are shedding right now in the bedroom and I love it!


----------



## Daz20005 (Nov 3, 2010)

RazinKain said:


> off topic, but what part of Ireland are you from? My family immigrated here from County Clare. Welcome to the forums btw. Oh, and don't let the words of a few here put a bad taste in your mouth. For the most part, the people here are good people with a wealth of knowledge. Again, welcome!



I'm actually from west clare haha! Thanks for the welcome. Ya I shouldn't let them get to me....each to their own I suppose.


----------



## Sirscarecrow (Oct 26, 2010)

My puppy started sleeping outside since he was 4.5 months old. No problem at all, but that is in a warmer area, I do not know about cold weather so check out carefully with experts on that as Ireland can be pretty cold at night.

But I still set the alarm up for an additional 2-3 weeks in the middle of the night to let him out and pee.

Initially he did. But with time, he got out, laid down and slept on the grass while I wanted to go back to bed and that irritated me to be honest.

But with time I found out he did not want to pee so I let him in the cage with 5 months of age he cold hold it.

I suggest when outside, leave the window etc open so you can hear him because if he has problems with pooping or really needs to pee immediately, he will go berserk in that cage. Then you go near the cage without him knowing and the second he goes for a break, take him out right away and let him do his business. I had that a lot when changing to a new food initially.

Just keep him caged, do not let him wonder around.


----------



## BOHICA Bay (Jan 26, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Please don't hate the dogs, hate the owners for neglecting them. It isn't their fault they are bored and want their people to share life with. Poor dogs


Very true. Our neighbors have a small pack of dogs that they leave outside about 95% of any given 24 hour period. The dogs are miserable - they sit outside the house barking to be let in (many times because they are COLD - they are very short/light coated breeds and have been out in below freezing, nasty, wet weather). When they aren't barking, which is not very often, they are roaming the neighborhood - pooping in yards, tearing up people's stuff, in and out of the road causing issues with cars, etc. They are not to blame for any of that, though, they are just dogs doing what dogs do when no one takes the time to prevent it. My issue is not with the dogs at all, in fact I feel very sorry for the dogs, it's with the neighbors who allow it to happen.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

There are many arguments for the inside/outide dog issue. IMHO, mine sleep inside at night for the following reasons:

1. Years ago I had a dog that stayed outside at night per my roommate's request. Someone poisoned her with antifreeze. My roommate and I both were at a loss. I never want to experience that again. People are crazy, they shoot dogs, steal them, poison them...there's not bounds to the evil people can do.

2. GSDs are people/pack dogs. They love being close to you at all times. It strengthens the bond. 

3. When my DH works nights, I like having the dogs in the room with me. If they alert, one I feel more secure in the fact who is going to bust into a house with two big dogs going nuts, and two I instantly hear the alert, it's right next to me not out in a yard separated by walls, giving me time to arm myself appropriately if needed.

4. If you dog is already in the house most of the day, what will a few more hours of it sleeping possibly cause? Give him a spot to sleep in to contain the hair area.

Good luck!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

I am no expert on dogs and can only share from personal experience. Two winters ago I still lived in "the valley", which is the Phoenix area, so think no cold winters. I would come up here to the mountains, think SNOW, and bring Amadeus with me. The first few nights my dad, who acts like he doesn't like animals but is a big softy, was asking if I wanted Amadues to sleep in my bedroom with me. Or make up a bed with a heater for him in the garage. We tried both. Guess where my boy ended up sleeping? (This was after putting a hole through the vinyl garage door and escaping... and scratching at my bedroom door...) He wound up outside in the snow along the back fence. I would try to put blankets out there, but he would curl up in the snow. He was a protector and even in our new house if he decided to sleep inside slept either in my room in front of my door or upstairs in front of the front door.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

is pet smart a good place for us to buy that special rake for brushing?

someone will steal ur dog outdoors be careful


----------

